# How to replace an installed pkg with a custom compiled pkg from poudriere (same version)



## i-bsd (Jan 2, 2018)

I compiled ffmpeg in poudriere because I need *x11grab* for screencasting but I already have the default pkg installed.

How do I force an upgrade from poudriere of the same version package (without removing all its dependencies)?

If there's an easier way to get ffmpeg to screencast, I'd love to hear it.


Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 2, 2018)

It's best to disable the FreeBSD repository and only use your own. That will save you from all sorts of dependency issues. Once you disabled the repository you can just do `pkg install -f <pkgname>` to reinstall it.


----------

